# What sorta alignment settings works best?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting a rear camber kit and front caster kit for the GTO from Pedders.

I was thinking about running more negative camber in the back. Right now it's at -1.5, which appears to be the stock setting on a lowered GTO.

The concern that I have is too much negative camber would reduce my contact patch for all the HP that I have.

Should I be worried?

I'm running 275 in the rear.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

batmans said:


> I'm thinking about getting a rear camber kit and front caster kit for the GTO from Pedders.
> 
> I was thinking about running more negative camber in the back. Right now it's at -1.5, which appears to be the stock setting on a lowered GTO.
> 
> ...


You did not mention what other suspension upgrades that you have. I would not increase the negative cambers in the back end at all. Replacing the front radius rod bushings with caster adjustability is a must for handling. 

Please advise on what other suspension upgrades you have

mike
dms


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

dms said:


> You did not mention what other suspension upgrades that you have. I would not increase the negative cambers in the back end at all. Replacing the front radius rod bushings with caster adjustability is a must for handling.
> 
> Please advise on what other suspension upgrades you have
> 
> ...


Koni Yellow
King Springs progressive lowered about 1"
Addco Sway bars F/R
Replaced the leaking radius bushing with Whiteline poly


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

batmans said:


> Koni Yellow
> King Springs progressive lowered about 1"
> Addco Sway bars F/R
> Replaced the leaking radius bushing with Whiteline poly


What are your driving goals?

mike
dms


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

dms said:


> What are your driving goals?
> 
> mike
> dms


Mostly Spirited driving on the streets. Sometimes carving the hills and auto X.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't remember the rear off hand but the front is 0 toe 9 caster and only 1 camber since i use 265's without coilovers at the moment.


----------

